# Dog gifs & pictures.



## IKE (Dec 4, 2018)

A very happy pooch.







Backing away from a burger......."no thanks, I'm on a diet".






Gently patin' his new buddy on the head.






"geez, turn up the heat I'm freezing."






Sucker punched by the cat.


----------



## IKE (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)

Funny ones Ike, I like the doggie who's backing away from the burger. :lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

I like kitty sucker-punching. :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey guys. How do you get these gifs to work. When I post them they are just a photo?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)

I just right click, copy and paste like a photo.  If it's moving when I copy it, it always works when I paste it.  I'm using a desktop and mouse though, not sure about other devices.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)

I know it's a commercial but it's cute


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)

:lofl: HD !


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)

Marie knew what this doggie was saying.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2018)




----------

